# How to direct wire a 307



## Charger (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Gents

I had to cannibalize a 307 for it's e unit to get a more preferred engine pressed into service.

I'd like to hook up the 307 direct (no e unit) forward only of course, but I just cannot seem to get the proper wire configuration right.
I have four wires coming out of the cab....black, green and two greys.

Your help is most appreciated.

Thank You
Charger


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe this link will help? Not your loco though.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17446

The S guys must have been up late or are out hunting for Flyers. 
I am sure when one logs in he could help.


----------



## Charger (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Ed

However, it does not work for me.
The 307 as I'm sure you know is without smoke or choo choo.

In addition, the e unit is out, tender aside and four wires sticking out of the cab. The 307, or at least mine, was wired direct from the motor brushes right into the tender. No fibre plate meeting.

Thanks anyway.

Charger


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Think theory. Two wires are from the coil, and two are the brushes. so power comes from one tender side. connect to a coil, any one, connect the other coil to a brush Last brush goes to the other tender truck. Each tender truck connects to a different rail. If the engine reverses just switch the coil connections and it will move forward.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Check this diagram -- use each lead from the tender trucks as the transformer leads.


----------



## Charger (Mar 22, 2013)

That did the trick T Man.
307 wired and pulling forward. Thanks

Nuttin But Flyer...........thanks for the diagram.
I'll save it for future reference

I've been tinkering with Flyer for almost a year now.
Very interesting.

This forum is one heck of a great resource.

Talk soon
Charger


----------

